# small head 4-40 hex head screws



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am working on a live steam project and am using 4-40 hex head screws. They are about 3/16" across the flat, which is workable but a bit larger for my tastes. I would love to get smaller screws, but I won't drop below 4-40 size. Companies used to make "one head size smaller" hardware in the past which is what I am looking for. I have called around, and so far nothing has turned up. They can be steel, brass, or stainless steel. 

Anybody know a guy that knows a guy that has these? Thanks.


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Coles' Power Models and American Model Engineering Supply, Inc sell 4-40 Model Hex Cap Screws and nuts with 11/64 across flats. They also sell the wrenches to fit. 

I have not placed an order in a while, I hope they still carry this size. 

Gerald Pierce


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Micro Fasteners sells them and the wrenches also. 800-892-6917


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

American Model Engineering Supply has them.

http://www.americanmodeleng.com/


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this website http://www.microfasteners.com 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, that site is NG, there is somehow an extra character somewhere in the link.. (invisible)

*http://www.americanmodeleng.com/*

Greg


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I checked with Micro Fasteners and they have 4-40 hardware but with 3/16" across the flats, which I currently have. I will try both the other suggested sources: Coles and AMES. Thanks for your help.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Mar 2011 08:06 PM 
Bob, that site is NG, there is somehow an extra character somewhere in the link.. (invisible)

*http://www.americanmodeleng.com/*

Greg 
Dang it. Thanks for fixing.

I've seen thier products, very superior. I heard they make their screws in house with a Brown & Sharpe machine.


----------

